# Peptide Testers Needed!!!!



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2013)

*Evolution Peptides needs you!!! Experienced board members only!! **

Requirments:
1- 2 Years on the board
2- Respectable amount of posts (at least 100)

**Testing:

**Peptides:
1- GHRP-2 and GHRP-6
2- Frag **
3- GnRH
4- MT2  **
5- CJC no Dac
6- IPAM

Research Liquids:
1-Clen **
2-Clomi
3-Letro
4-Tadalafil  **



First come first serve!! Private Message us with what you would like to test and we will pick the testers by Friday and announce them on this thread!! **

Thank you to everyone who is ordering! **


- Team Evolution
*


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 21, 2013)

Could I be the one to try ghrp6 with cjc?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdeljoose (Aug 21, 2013)

Do you prefer someone with peptide use experience? I have never used peps before.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 21, 2013)

PM sent, experienced user here so if you want those that are new, I understand as well.


----------



## Christsean (Aug 21, 2013)

Brother I don't make the cut, but I am going to be using your MT2. I have type I skin. I will post my progress. If the product works as good as the deal I got on it, I'm going to be one satisfied Bro-maican!!

Thank you.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 21, 2013)

*Awesome*

Sounds awesome Bro!! Looking forward to your review!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 21, 2013)

*bdeljoose*

bdeljoose: Its the only way we can get true results. PM us so we can talk further.


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 22, 2013)

Just placed a hefty order! I'll be posting up a nice Log including pics and complete review of your products. I've tested with the best of the best, so we'll see how yours compares very soon. 
 So far the ordering process and communication has been top notch!


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 22, 2013)

Ps. I just noticed that my last post was post #420!


----------



## orange24 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll test tadal!!!!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Little BamBam (Aug 22, 2013)

Dangit just read 1-2 year on post owel. bump


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 23, 2013)

*Tester!!*

 *Winners will be announced today!!!  *


----------



## effinrob (Aug 23, 2013)

I have never done peps but would be willing to try them and would look forward to it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 23, 2013)

IM Members... thanks so much to all who have expressed interest in researching for us. We are letting that roll through the weekend because of such a great response and will announce 'the chosen ones' on Monday. In the meantime we wanted to say thank you to our great customers in celebration of a phenomenal summer!!






*HONORARY AUGUST HYPER SALE! *





*As a token of our appreciation to our customers for a great August - we are putting basically the whole site ON SALE!

Peps and Research Chems.... 25% OFF, REDUCED PRICES, Buy 2 Get 1 Free's, Featured Products and NEW Products!!!

Click Here for MORE

Amazing deals! PM me for any additional info.


Thanks,

Team EVO*


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 24, 2013)

Any more test participants out there? PM by tomorrow night!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 25, 2013)

Last chance to send us a PM if interested in testing is tonight! Let us know by 3am EST. Thanks!

Team Evo


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 26, 2013)

*Announced today!!*

 Winners will be announced today!Thank You all for your interest!! We appreciate all of you!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 27, 2013)

*Winners!*

*So far we have chosen: 

1-officerfarva
2-oufinny
3-Bigkevkris

* *We are looking for about 2 more testers!! Keep PMin!! *


----------



## Dannie (Aug 27, 2013)

I would like to know how many mg of ghrp6 and cjc will I receive to test/ log if I was to cover the postage to EU.
If it's a vial of each then I am better of buying locally.




Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 30, 2013)

*AUGUST CLOSEOUT AND LABOR DAY 35% OFF BLOWOUT!*





*Quick Examples:
*
*LR3 - SERIOUSLY HOT! REDUCED 35% OFF SALE PRICE
Clen - SERIOUSLY HOT! REDUCED 35% OFF SALE PRICE
Exeme - HOT!  - REDUCED 35% OFF SALE PRICE
Tadalafil - SERIOUSLY HOT! REDUCED 35% OFF SALE PRICE

---> CLICK HERE FOR MORE <---

Thanks to all our loyal customers... Enjoy the sale!

-Team EVO

*


----------

